# Starrett Radius Gauge? What are its uses?



## HMF (May 27, 2012)

I picked this up on Ebay for $15 or 20.




They have markings for fractional inches on the blades. It was listed as radius gages. What are these used for in the home shop?

Thanks,

Oz


----------



## Hawkeye (May 27, 2012)

Nelson,

These will find little use at home, unless you need or want fairly accurate radii on fillets and grooves. You would use them to find the closest radius when you round over an edge or grind a tool for same. They would also help in the latter example to show you if your curve is smooth or has flats and whibbles (technical term) in it.

They could be useful if you needed to fit the curve of a new part into an existing feature, as in a repair.

For the price, they're worth hanging onto, just in case a need comes up.


----------



## aametalmaster (May 28, 2012)

Nice find. I have been looking for some reasonable...Bob


----------



## HMF (May 29, 2012)

aametalmaster said:


> Nice find. I have been looking for some reasonable...Bob



Someone is liquidating the estate of a machinist on Ebay, and has these things for sale.


----------

